# Forum in English  > News  > Computer security news  >  Criminals automate security testing

## HATTIFNATTOR

Cyber-criminals are starting to resemble the legitimate software industry to such an extent that they even pre-test malware applications for effectiveness before rolling them out. 

That is according to PandaLabs, which has found forums on which criminals hook up with one another to push ahead with development of applications which can be used to test their creations against known security products. 

In a blog, the company analyses several of the malware-testing applications it has found to be in use recently, including the particularly effective KIMS, Scanlix, and Multi-AVs Fixer. Either tool can tell a malware author whether their application would be detected by one or more of a large range of anti-virus products.

 *techworld*

----------

